# Removal Firms, Storage and Drugs



## fraserjames1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi

We will be moving to the Algarve in September to start a new job over there and are so excited. However, I have lots of questions and wanted to start with a couple of, hopefully, relatively easy ones.

Firstly, we will need to move our furniture and other belongings over in September, but will then need to store than as we expect to rent initially. 

Can anyone recommend a good remover (British or Portuguese) and who might have storage facilities available? Are there any other storage companies we should consider?

Secondly, both my wife and I have repeat prescriptions currently from our local GP. How easy is to to get similar repeat prescriptions in Portugal and what does it cost?

There will be loads of other questions to come but if anyone could help with these, it would be really appreciated!

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## pascal (May 26, 2008)

*Movers*

Hi Dave,
An excellent removal company is Luker Bros in the UK (lukerbros dot com)
We had them move our stuff from the cotswolds to the Algarve and everything was perfect, ask them a quotation and compare, they have the most competitive rates. They also do storage and deliver when you're ready. 
Note that a lot of rentals are fully furnished, with Washer, TV, etc...(The TV system is different there).
About the prescriptions, I do not know but I don't think it will be a problem to get them, let your doctor write a letter and go to see one there, maybe it will be a good idea to register to a private clinic for faster and better service, this is not very expensive. 
Portugal is a lovely country, remember that you will have to be patient, some things can take more time than in the UK but it worth it.
Pascal


----------



## Bainisteoir (Jun 11, 2008)

hello, I have just moved over here from Surrey for the second time! I used a company called Algarve removals, They charged £95 per square metre and were great. They picked up my stuff at a storage depot in the uk and it was here in 4 days. regards.


----------

